
Show HN: React component plays video from start to end but also loops in-between - lewhunt
https://github.com/lewhunt/react-video-looper
======
lewhunt
Totally humbled (and hyped) that this component has just been published as
'Side Project of the Month' in this month's awesome net magazine!
[https://twitter.com/Lew_Hunt/status/1233108902155345920?s=20](https://twitter.com/Lew_Hunt/status/1233108902155345920?s=20)

